# On the fence still, mainly due to sizing (Levo SL)



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

If anyone can help me decide on sizing I'll be able to finally pull the trigger on an emtb. Before anyone says, go ride some, I can't. I am unfortunate enough to live in a place where we've been locked down for almost 8 months due to covid. Bike shops are 'click and collect' only. I have to purchase sight unseen and hope my interpretation of geo charts compared to what I know of my previous bikes will work out. 

I've decided on the Levo SL. The idea of a near pedal power bike weight with a little assistance and stumpjumper like handling sounds exactly like what I want. 

I enjoy riding bikes that encourage goofing off as you roll down the trail. I'm a 165cm tall (5'5) with a 77cm (30") inseam and a + ape index. I generally fall in between S and M bikes and almost every bike I've downsized to small. I use a 150mm dropper and since making the mistake of buying an AXS reverb I think I'm now forever addicted to wireless actuation. 

My favorite bike to date is my current Evil the calling. Small frame (423mm reach/430mm chainstays). My other bikes are a revel ranger SM (430mm reach/435mm chainstay) and a pipedream moxie (440mm reach/425mm chainstay).

What's got me stuck is the sizing on the Levo SL. It uses the older style S/M/L/XL Spec sizing as opposed to the newer S1/2/3/4/5 sizing. It's a pity, looks like the 2022 Levo uses the updated geos.

Looking at small, the reach seems really short @ 415mm, combined with 437mm chainstays suggests to me a fairly front heavy ride. Moving up to a medium the reach is closer to my maximum at 435mm, but with a seat tube which may not fit a 150mm AXS reverb. 

So I'm stuck on that decision, which one to order before they all sell out until 2022. Smalls are already hard to find and I doubt the mediums will last through to the send of Sep.

Longshot, but has anyone around my height ridden both and care to compare and contrast? 
Anyone know what the max insertion depth is on a Medium Levo SL? Spec were less than helpful finding that out.

Thanks.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am your height and the medium is a perfect fit. I could fit a smaller one but I would have to put on a stem that was too long for the bike purpose.

I have shorter legs than you, a 150mm dropper with the stock seat was just a bit too long for me. But I put on a seat with a bit shorter height and now it works.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

LMN said:


> I am your height and the medium is a perfect fit. I could fit a smaller one but I would have to put on a stem that was too long for the bike purpose.
> 
> I have shorter legs than you, a 150mm dropper with the stock seat was just a bit too long for me. But I put on a seat with a bit shorter height and now it works.


That's good to know ... yes I think with a small I may need to use a 50mm stem at a minimum (which would work) but it's needing to go longer that bothers me. Did you shorten the stem on your medium?

What is your saddle height from the bb? Do you have the stock xfusion dropper? Could you possibly measure how far the bottom of the collar is out of the seat tube when fully inserted into the frame? I'm trying to find out what the max insertion depth is. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

crembz said:


> That's good to know ... yes I think with a small I may need to use a 50mm stem at a minimum (which would work) but it's needing to go longer that bothers me. Did you shorten the stem on your medium?
> 
> What is your saddle height from the bb? Do you have the stock xfusion dropper? Could you possibly measure how far the bottom of the collar is out of the seat tube when fully inserted into the frame? I'm trying to find out what the max insertion depth is. I'd really appreciate it.


My seat height is 655mm. Stock xfusion dropper. My wife runs a seat height of 670mm and had zero issues with the stock seat.

I run a 50mm stem on the medium, I never liked the feel of stems shorter than that.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

LMN said:


> My seat height is 655mm. Stock xfusion dropper. My wife runs a seat height of 670mm and had zero issues with the stock seat.
> 
> I run a 50mm stem on the medium, I never liked the feel of stems shorter than that.


That's a great help ... with a 680 seat height it sounds like the medium will work fine. The insert depth of the axs is about 10mm shorter than the xfusion but the stack is about 10mm taller so it should be a wash. _SHOULD_ ?

Did you manage to demo the small and compare agility to the medium?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

crembz said:


> That's a great help ... with a 680 seat height it sounds like the medium will work fine. The insert depth of the axs is about 10mm shorter than the xfusion but the stack is about 10mm taller so it should be a wash. _SHOULD_ 😬
> 
> Did you manage to demo the small and compare agility to the medium?


No. But I know from experience that I can ride a 435 reach bike quite well. When I go longer than that I find some compromises.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

LMN said:


> No. But I know from experience that I can ride a 435 reach bike quite well. When I go longer than that I find some compromises.


Yeah got it. I've ridden up to 445mm ... I did not enjoy that much at all. Planted yes but lost a little agility and really had to weight the front more than I'd like. I found lifting the front a little challenging.

430 has been my sweet spot, thus thinking the medium with a shorter stem might work well for me. I've never ridden an emtb before, and I don't want to reduce agility by going too large.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

crembz said:


> Yeah got it. I've ridden up to 445mm ... I did not enjoy that much at all. Planted yes but lost a little agility and really had to weight the front more than I'd like. I found lifting the front a little challenging.
> 
> 430 has been my sweet spot, thus thinking the medium with a shorter stem might work well for me. I've never ridden an emtb before, and I don't want to reduce agility by going too large.


The SL is shockingly agile. I can do everything on it that I can on a regular bike. I an Orbea Occam, my descending speeds on the two bikes are very similar.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I ended up pulling the trigger on a medium SL. I'm glad I did, even the medium feels a little short at time in the cockpit. 

For the record, the 150mm axs dropper in 31.6 with a shim can be slammed all the way into the seat tube.


----------

